# LAV'n It up Aussie Style - Pics



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2006)

These pics were taken in July.

Here is some variants of the ASLAV for y'all to ponder.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2006)

Ya got to love CALIGULA, she's a bewt!. Anyways a few more pics.... of course we can't forget the colourful name CARE FACTOR = 0, too  ;D CRIKEY is just too plain, but it gives some personality to the beasts.

No, thats NOT me standing in pic no 1.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## FredDaHead (22 Aug 2006)

Pimp my LAV?


----------



## big bad john (22 Aug 2006)

Thanks Wes!  I get to see lots of photos of ASLAVs at work, but their all PR stills.  You know the type, shinny and new, not field vehicles.  These are great shots!


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2006)

No worries BBJ.

Cheers yet again,

Wes

PS _ Hope I don't crack your moniters   - Thats me in the god seat, unhelmeted, the bloke in the tropical AUSCAM was the Safety Geek, as we were doing live firing on the move at moving targets, lots of 4B1T, and calling in GRITs, etc. This was one of the most valuable training tools in our work up training.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2006)

Wes, how are the Bushmasters working for you guys in the Sandbox?  I was pretty impressed by the Aussie Captain who gave me a tour of the thing last year, but I'm keen to hear how the thing handles off the showroom floor....


----------



## Franko (24 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wes, how are the Bushmasters working for you guys in the Sandbox?



Probably the same way as in Afghanistan methinks      

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Aug 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wes, how are the Bushmasters working for you guys in the Sandbox?  I was pretty impressed by the Aussie Captain who gave me a tour of the thing last year, but I'm keen to hear how the thing handles off the showroom floor....



Hi Infanteer, the lads have them down south, not in our AO, but I have been in them. 6RAR back in Brisbane has the. If used for the right purpose, they great. I had heard Denmark or Norway bought some of them. Very user friendly.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ringo (25 Aug 2006)

I believe it was the Dutch that purchased Bushmaster's, some 50 for use in Afghanistan.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Aug 2006)

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> Very user friendly.



That's what I got from looking them over.  Nice purpose built storage for the troopies and the onboard water cooler must be a godsend over there.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Aug 2006)

> Ya got to love CALIGULA, she's a bewt!. Anyways a few more pics.... of course we can't forget the colourful name CARE FACTOR = 0, too.



My brother (Wes' OC) vetoed some of the more colourful names for vehicles, including a number of unprintable ones.  My favourite suggestion was "Chlostomy Bag"...heh...

His ASLAV has a moose on the side as a replacement for the standard kangaroo... ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2006)

I like the remote weapon station for the bison style vehicle.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Aug 2006)

Wesley, nice pictures. Thank you for showing. Now may I ask if one,  the LAV with Crikey painted on it, does it have our C6 on it? I am sure it has a different name. But it just caught my eye and I had to ask,


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> I believe it was the Dutch that purchased Bushmaster's, some 50 for use in Afghanistan.



Worked with the Dutch in both Kabul and Kandahar....never saw or heard of anything bigger than a Patria APC.

Sources?

Regards


----------



## solidarnosc (2 Sep 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Worked with the Dutch in both Kabul and Kandahar....never saw or heard of anything bigger than a Patria APC.
> 
> Sources?
> 
> Regards



They were bought very recently and the first were deliverd by the end of August in Afhanistan. 

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/08/dutch-spend-eur-25m-on-bushmaster-imvs-for-afghan-mission-updated/index.php
http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?prod=71870&session=dae.22102820.1154362963.RM4uU8Oa9dUAAHiNIDc&modele=release
http://www.thales-nederland.nl/nl/news/archive/2006/Aug-04-2006.shtml


----------

